# Any preference on grease gun for greasing the outboard jet?



## JL8Jeff (Apr 22, 2014)

I was just wondering if anyone has a preference or recommendation for the best grease gun to use for lubing the outboard jet bearing. I'll be keeping the boat in the water at a floating dock on the river so I'll need to grease it from inside the boat after each use. I have a regular grease gun for my speed skiff and the trailer bearings but it seems to leak grease all the time and get air pockets and makes a big mess. I don't mind spending the money on quality tools/parts that will work properly. I thought I read that you shouldn't use too much pressure/force or it could damage the seal so is there a specific gun with lower pressure that can be used?


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 22, 2014)

This is the reccomended gun per Outboard Jets.

https://www.amazon.com/Plews-30-195-Jiffy-Luber-Grease/dp/B000XBHSTC

I use an older, small "single hand use" grease gun and just go REAL easy when applying my grease. As long as you don't mash the handle when pumping the grease you should be fine. I wouldn't use one of the larger "two hand" operating grease guns, as it would be easy to apply to much force to the handle/lever.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 22, 2014)

This^


----------



## Canoeman (Apr 22, 2014)

Reason to use the one above versus 2 handed or pressurized ones is too much pressure will push grease past the seals and in time wreck them.


----------

